# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box  Draogn V3.27 New Update<MTK 6572 First in the World Support>

## mohamed73

* <First in the World Add MTK 6572 Support>
  SPD 6820\8810 CPU Type Add New Boot
  (Support More Flash and Fix Format Hand)
  Adjust the MTK 6575\6577 EMMC Write Flash
  Adjust the MTK 6583\6589 EMMC Write Flash
  Adjust the MTK 6255 Write Flash 
  MTK 6572 Support Read\Write Flash
  MTK 6572 Support Format UserData
...Draogn Not Just Chinese Flash Tool....
  <Xperia C S39h Read\Write\Format\IMEI Support> important:MTK 6583\6589\6572 all can use USB cable
          Like Read flash\read info\format
only Write Flash you need connect mobile to box
------------------------------------------------------*     *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *tip:after  dragon V3.27 software only working with gpgdragon box,mean others box  Even you use dragon firmware also not working with it*

----------

